# NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT Vs. 8800 Ultra, 3DMark06 Comparison



## malware (Oct 12, 2007)

The guys over at Expertview are sending new set of benchmark scores, this time comparing the GeForce 8800 GT video card to its big brother GeForce 8800 Ultra 768MB. Using Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@3600MHz, nForce 650i Ultra motherboard, 2GB of DDR2 memory at 800MHz with CL5-5-5-15 timings, ForceWare 167.26 beta and Windows XP SP2, the 512MB version of GeForce 8800 GT have reached 9648 marks while the GeForce 8800 Ultra 768MB video card have topped out 11611 marks. Both 3DMark06 runs are performed using 1280x1024 resolution with 4x AA and 8x AF. The GeForce 8800 GT is set to be released on October 29th. 



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 12, 2007)

I wonder why they were using XP and CL5 ram???  Who knows....

Those scores look good though.  From what I have been reading the GT is going to be less than half the price of an ULTRA....  so 2 GT's would be a pretty decent upgrade...


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the real question is, how much the GT overclocks easily?


----------



## DOM (Oct 12, 2007)

well what I wanna know is what is its going against the 2950's or what, as it cant beat the Ultra 

and its a Q6600 not Q E6600


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 12, 2007)

lol  good spot.


----------



## Xolair (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmm, 4xAA and 8xAF? Would seem more comparable with no effects at all... seems pretty good if it gets already near 9k with those on.

But meh, guess we'll see how this card fares against the *Radeon 2950 Pro*, when they get out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 12, 2007)

I still want to know if these runs were done using the stock clocks on the 8800GT or not.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Oct 12, 2007)

Xolair said:


> Hmm, 4xAA and 8xAF? Would seem more comparable with no effects at all... seems pretty good if it gets already near 9k with those on.



It would be better to have them on IMO.  It shows how capable it really is.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 12, 2007)

Nemesis881 said:


> It would be better to have them on IMO.  It shows how capable it really is.



but makes it totally incomparable with every other 3dmark score :shadedshu

no, do it on STOCK, let us see those high numbers. I doubt many people would like to go back, tweak their system and run those benchies again with AA/AF on just to compare.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 13, 2007)

Only a 2000 point delta max. Not bad. This looks like a great baller card.


----------

